# Ortsvorwahl vor (0)190?



## Fallbeil (31 März 2004)

0190er Nummern kann man bekanntlicherweise tarnen, indem man die Deutschlandvorwahl vorsetzt und die Null der 0190er Nummer wegläßt.

Frage:
Kann man statt der Deutschlandvorwahl auch eine Ortsvorwahl nehmen?
Gibt es darüber bereits Erkenntnisse?

Danke im voraus!

Fallbeil


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2004)

Klar kann man eine Ortsvorwahl davor stellen.
Mann kann auch sein Geburtsdatun oder das seines Nachbarn davorsetzen.

Und ganz neu:


Auch der eigene IQ ist dafür verwendbar.


----------



## KatzenHai (31 März 2004)

Gegen meine übliche Gewohnheit: @Gast: Trottel!

@Fallbeil:
Ortsvorwahl vor 0190 ergibt regelmäßg "Kein Anschluss während dieser Nummer" - da die Vermittlungsstelle eine Durchwahl mit 0-Beginn nicht finden kann (werden nicht vergeben).
Lässt man die Führungs-0 weg, bestimmt sich das Erreichen nach der Ziffernanzahl des Ortsnetzes und der Frage, ob die 190xxx-Nummer im Ortsnetz vergeben ist.
Eine Mehrwertrechnung folgt aber nicht.


----------



## Fallbeil (31 März 2004)

*Mehrwertrechnung*

Danke sehr, Katzenhai!
Klar, die Null muß weg, also Ortsvorwahl+190....
Aber warum erfolgt keine Mehrwertrechnung? Die erfolgt bei Deutschlandvorwahl+190.... doch auch. Gibt's da wirklich Unterschiede?
Gruß
Fallbeil


----------



## jackyw (31 März 2004)

@Fallbeil

du musst dir die 0190 als Vorwahl wie bspw. 089 für München vorstellen. Wählst du nun (0)190 kommst du bei der „Mehrwertnummerngasse“ raus. Wenn du die (0)89 wählst kommst du im Ortsnetz München raus. Alles was du nach der (0)89 wählst betrifft nur noch das Ortsnetz München und hat nichts mit Mehrwertnummern zu tun, so wie es KatzenHai richtig gschildert hat.  

Gruß jackyw


----------



## KatzenHai (31 März 2004)

Aufruf @all: 
Wer kann ein Ortsnetz nennen, in dem nach der Vorwahl auch nur eine Nummer auf 190 beginnt?

Ich habe keine gefunden, trotz Suche in mehreren deutschen Großstädten ...

19222 ist natürlich in jedem Ortsnetz vergeben, da bundesweit gleichermaßen gültig (nur schon mal so vorab)


----------



## KatzenHai (31 März 2004)

Kommando zurück!

Geht nicht, wie ich soeben erfuhr.

Guckst du hier: RegTP-Vergaberegeln für Rufnummernblöcke innerhalb der Ortsnetze


> Bitte beachten Sie, dass keine Rufnummernblöcke beantragt werden können, die mit den Ziffern 10,11 oder 19 beginnen.
> Diese können auch dann nicht beantragt werden, wenn sie in dem  Verzeichnis der freien RNB erscheinen.



Also: Kein "Verschleiern" von 19xxx-Nummern in Ortsnetzen.

@Gast:  8)


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2004)

Muss ich eigentlich bezahlen wenn ich eine 09009 Nummer mit dem Telefon anrufe ?  Da muss ich doch nicht OK eintippen ?

Trotzdem bezahlen???


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich eigentlich bezahlen wenn ich eine 09009 Nummer mit dem Telefon anrufe ?  Da muss ich doch nicht OK eintippen ?
> 
> Trotzdem bezahlen???



Dann habe ich doch auch keine Preisangabe, oder?


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich eigentlich bezahlen wenn ich eine 09009 Nummer mit dem Telefon anrufe ?  Da muss ich doch nicht OK eintippen ?
> 
> Trotzdem bezahlen???



Eigentlich ja, aber...          Du hast mit dem Argument, die Nummer handisch (per Telefon) angewählt zu haben, ein gutes Gegenargument für das Zustandekommen eines ordentlichen Vertrages. Diese "Schutzbehauptung" könnt nun aber jeder aufstellen, der auf eine Dialerverbindung gestossen war - die Verbindungszeit macht hier den argumentreichen Unterschied. Bei ca. 1-9 sec. kann man dem Argument ganz gern noch folgen - wenn es länger wird, schwindet die Glaubwürdigkeit des Zeugen. Beachte: man hört am Telefon lediglich einen Datenstromton, ähnlich wie bei einem Fax.


----------



## Fallbeil (2 April 2004)

*Danke!*

Herzlichen Dank für die konstruktiven Beiträge!  :thumb: 

Was aber interessant ist, ist, daß T-Mobile Stein und Bein schwört, daß es angeblich DOCH geht.

Vielleicht sollte ich es einfach mal ausprobieren....


----------

